# How many treatments shoud you have before you shold give up



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi  everyone

Does anybody know how many treatments you should have before giving up, or is it personal choice I weren't sure if perhaps one of you may have asked this question at any of your follow up appointments, I got my follow up at the clinic on the 05th Feb, and as you know from the other threads I have had 3 x IUI and 1 x IVF/ICSI and hoping to start Egg Share soon at IVF Wales but how many chances do you give before you should re-evaluate your options.


Sorry but I am feeling a bit depressed at the moment.

Thanks

crazybabe


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I think it is totally personal choice on how much you can take emotionally/afford / your consultant will also advise you on health/chances etc - there are some women who have had 10+ fresh cycles of IVF on FF.

I am a relative newbie as I am on 4th cycle of IVF.
Good Luck
L x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im not giving up til cons says its pointless to go on

ive had 5 et, 2 fresh 2 fet

some people get lucky and 1st go works for them sometimes its take a while longer, just like in nature really

as long as the cons are postive i think you should be

money would be what would stop us....thank god for credit cards lol


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiya crazybabe, sorry your feeling down hun! i definatly think its a personal choice as you can see from my signiture it took me 7 goes before i got my precious BFP!! i really hope your follow up goes well good luck love jo xxx

P.S IVF wales rang me the other day to see if i wanted to start egg share with them, i told them i was already pregnant but if i hadn't been i would definatly do egg share with their clinic!! xxx


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey Crazybabe ..

I very often feel the same as you know I have only had 1 x IVf but been trying to concieve for 7 yrs now !!  seems never ending but we should never give up xx

Are you doing the egg share programme?  Do you know how much it costs ?

I think im ready to try again soon (i think)


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Crazy, I cant answer your question or give any advice as I've only had one IVF myself and I know, even at this early stage, how easy it could have been for me slip into a low especially as my hormones are still everywhere from the last IVF cycle ... like yourself.

Try and see your follow up as a positive step to them getting things right.

Sending you lots of PMA    

We're all here for you sweetie 

Andi xx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hiya hun so sorry your feeling down  

it took me 5 attempts for my dd and this go being my 6th im having twins and both being egg sharing  

my answer to you would be i aint going to lie its hard but keep going it mite only take you one more try chick fertility gets u down the best of times so when life slaps u down you get back up with your head held high and think to yourself im going to beat you it keeps you going well it did me 

take care hunny 
nikki xxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I guess you know when it is time to stop - hopefully when you are successful and the end of a tx is a beautiful little one.  Right now I just pray that I will get the chance to try a tx once I am healed from my lap.  We have discussed the number of tx we can afford but who is to say that I would feel ready to stop if we did not succeed after the planned cycles.  

What I do know already is that the emotions connected to this whole process are, at times, debilitating and I think that taking some time out / recovery time / regrouping time is sometimes helpful to give you the chance to regain your strength.  

Sending you love and    

Sally x


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

We have only had Clomid so far, awaiting 1st IVF anytime now.  We've agreed 3 treatments as a maximum although possibly we'll feel differently if we get to that stage.  I'm just hoping the 1st NHS one works.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

We had planned only one tx and now we're planning our 3rd!

Problem is, after each failure, consults know more about you and can adapt next cycle so you stand a better chance............well that's how I feel!

I'm having a 6 months break and gotto say actually enjoying having my life back - even if only temp.

Good luck to each and everyone of you X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I think people who set out a limit at the start are very sensible- my friend set 3 IVF's all failed and then stopped, finances were not an issue for them but age and emotional status were.  Often finances are a limiting factor for people.

I never did and now am entering into 4th (if all my corrective surgery is ok) as each time you think what if.. I do think that each cycle you adn the Drs learn something about your body to change next time.  But I would say to move clinics if you have had 3 failures at one clinic maybe a different approach would be better.

It is very personal.  It think a break is helfpul here and there or you do go nuts and life is one long IVF trail - I had 3 months off last summer, planned a holiday etc, I have had an enforced break since Aug 07 as needed investiagtion and gynae surgery.

Good luck
L x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

I think it depends on everyones circumstances really

We said we would only have the one go, but did not get any fertalised eggs so now awaiting our second go !! but have decided (we think !) that this will be the last, emotionally and financially its too difficult really takes it out of you, and we really keen to adopt if the second does not work 

But like i said who knows !! dont think you can make long term plans just one step at a time 

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we did agree 3 goes at the start and included frozen

as long as you can go on why not, i certaining don't wana look back in 2 years and wonder if things would have been different

IVF is hard that is a fact, and i truely think you know in your heart when the time has come to stop


----------

